

Verizon’s new double-capacity “XLTE” network now covers 250 cities - IBM
http://gigaom.com/2014/05/19/verizons-new-double-capacity-xlte-network-now-covers-250-cities/

======
Justsignedup
Yay! Now I can blow through the Verizon data caps in half the time.

I am condescending because of how ridiculously fast it is to blow through a
data cap when doing something simple like playing music on google music, or
using facebook, downloading apps.

Furthermore as speeds increase websites start caring less and less about super
mobile friendly versions and thus don't optimize for bandwidth. Which means
again blowing through the monthly cap. Do users notice that say www.foo.com
downloaded 5mb of data over a small browsing session if the download was fast
enough?

Often responsive web design also allows dev/design to punt on bandwidth as
they make it look right vs download right.

